

Congrats to the winners of the MobileBeat Tesla Award: Loopt, AdMob and more - zaveri
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/24/congrats-to-the-winners-of-the-mobilebeat-tesla-award-loopt-admob-and-more/

======
andr
I kinda cringe when mobile reimplementations of desktop ideas, such as AdMob,
are compared to Tesla.

